# gymlady's diary



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey all, dunno if this is the right section, guess it is , so I decided to keep a diary of my everyday's diet plan and workout so it can help me check my progress and you can check aswell, and see how it goes day by day.

Stats: weight 64 kgs after a cheat meal last night

Height 1.70 cm (5'8)

My calorie intake should be around 1820 calories for fat loss.

Im not sure about the portions at the moment but I ll check my scale and if i dont lose weight I ll prolly reduce the carbs.

*Tuesday 15/04/2014*

1. 1scoop whey chocolate, 30gr Instant Oats, 1cla, 1multivitamine, 1 omega 3,6,9oil

2. 170gr salmon 2 small potatos, lemon juice ,1cla

before workout, 1 tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Chest

4 exercises x4 sets x12 reps

Triceps

2 exercises x4 sets x12 reps

15 mins step, 35 mins walk back home

3. 1 scoop whey, Bcaa , glutamine

4. 120 gr chicken breast, 1 medium sweet potato, 6 sticks asparagus, lemon juice ,1cla

5. 100gr chicken breast, 1 small potato green salad, lemon juice.

6. 100gr pineapple 1glutamine 1cla

And that's how I look at the moment.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds good im no dietrition but sounds like u got a good diet (better then mine at the moment) and u obviously know wat ur doin

cool pic but where can i get sum of those gym bottoms?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like you know what you're doing and got everything planned


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.



Captain lats said:


> Sounds good im no dietrition but sounds like u got a good diet (better then mine at the moment) and u obviously know wat ur doin
> 
> cool pic but where can i get sum of those gym bottoms?


JD


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymlady said:


> Hey all, dunno if this is the right section, guess it is , so I decided to keep a diary of my everyday's diet plan and workout so it can help me check my progress and you can check aswell, and see how it goes day by day.
> 
> Stats: weight 64 kgs after a cheat meal last night
> 
> ...


Yes its in the right section and good luck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Also, what are your goals? I cant see them mentioned anywhere


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Also, what are your goals? I cant see them mentioned anywhere


Fat loss mainly ! I wanna see my abs in better shape, maybe lose some kilos also, 64 seems a lot to me, I m never satisfied above 60kgs


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the board fellow Manc. Good luck with your goals


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymlady said:


> Fat loss mainly ! I wanna see my abs in better shape, maybe lose some kilos also, 64 seems a lot to me, I m never satisfied above 60kgs


Looks very achievable and you have a good base so you should get there in no time


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> JD


i'll giv it a miss cuz if i wear them its cross-dressing and they look better on you then they wud on me


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Welcome to the board fellow Manc. Good luck with your goals


Thank you Paul! Its nice to be here.



Chelsea said:


> Looks very achievable and you have a good base so you should get there in no time


I hope so Chelsea. Thank you x



Captain lats said:


> i'll giv it a miss cuz if i wear them its cross-dressing and they look better on you then they wud on me


It would be weird if u looked better to be honest.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Its a good idea keeping a diary so you know what you've done and it helps to keep you motivated.

good luck


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Wednesday 16/04/2014*

1. 1 whole egg 3 egg whites 1 small potato 1cla 1multiivitamine 1 omega 3,6,9 oil

2. 1 small potato, 120gr white fish, lemon juice, 1cla

3. 10-12 walnuts before workout (was low in energy, slept only 4 hours) ,1tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Cardio only, did 5 klms/ 33 mins, avg pace 6mins/kilometer.

200 burpees at home

4. 1scoop whey chocolate, 1 glutamine, 1 bcaa

5. red meat, 1 medium potato, asparagus , lemon juice, 1 cla

6. 100gr pineapple 1 glutamine


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

In 4 the back workout diary is there 1 comin? Its just 1 of my favourite bodyparts 2 train i like readin how others go about it


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi

Good luck , in for the pics of scantily clad ladies...at least I'm honest


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

gymlady said:


> *Wednesday 16/04/2014*
> 
> 1. 1 whole egg 3 egg whites 1 small potato 1cla 1multiivitamine 1 omega 3,6,9 oil
> 
> ...


Are you not sick looking at taties maybe a bit of Brown rice instead I would chuck a wee scoop in with my breakfast as wel


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Hi
> 
> Good luck , in for the pics of scantily clad ladies...at least I'm honest


^this i love this dude (no ****)

rear shots..! U know lyk lat spread... Now thats not honest


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Are you not sick looking at taties maybe a bit of Brown rice instead I would chuck a wee scoop in with my breakfast as wel


i prefer the potato keeps me full and away from cravings



Captain lats said:


> In 4 the back workout diary is there 1 comin? Its just 1 of my favourite bodyparts 2 train i like readin how others go about it


I dont know the exact English translation for the exercises so its kinda hard for me to write them down. But my back has changed this is a 3 yrs old pic on my avatar.

PS. To be honest if you gonna make jokes , you better use plain English since I don't get them when you use English slang. fftopic:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice. I mite not hav the best back on here but luk at the username... I'll keep checking 4 that back/lats shot


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Nice. I mite not hav the best back on here but luk at the username... I'll keep checking 4 that back/lats shot


this is an old pic of my back ,about a year ago


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> this is an old pic of my back ,about a year ago
> 
> View attachment 149162


nice... Next thing u know ur gonna post a lat spread and take my username


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> nice... Next thing u know ur gonna post a lat spread and take my username


Do you have a lat fetish pal? If so that's a new one to me!

and OP welcome to the board, where in Manchester do you train?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Do you have a lat fetish pal? If so that's a new one to me!


thanks 4 noticing u dnt miss a thing


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> thanks 4 noticing u dnt miss a thing


i'm proper quick me mate! ha!

So what do you find appealing so much and what do you like the best? the width or it being thick?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Do you have a lat fetish pal? If so that's a new one to me!
> 
> and OP welcome to the board, where in Manchester do you train?


Thanks, LA fitness City centre


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i'm proper quick me mate! ha!
> 
> So what do you find appealing so much and what do you like the best? the width or it being thick?


i like a nice wide spread but wen u get legends like robby robsinson who could combine both it looks even better. Also i read an article in MD called "tom platz blasts latz" which i thought was a good read.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

gymlady said:


> this is an old pic of my back ,about a year ago
> 
> View attachment 149162


What sort of weight routine are you planning


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

johnnya said:


> What sort of weight routine are you planning


i do something like

day 1 chest- triceps - cardio

day 2 only cardio

day 3 legs (butt) - (optional cardio)

day 4 shoulders -abs - cardio

day 5 back - biceps -cardio

day 6 cardio

day 7 legs incl butt

i add a rest day when I feel tired once a week in the cardio days or i skip one of the two leg days


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

gymlady said:


> i do something like
> 
> day 1 chest- triceps - cardio
> 
> ...


I'd burn out on that, I do one days cardio a week but train on my own so take very little rest between sets end up out of breath and sweating like a pig at the end anyway...LOL


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Thursday 17/04/2014*

1. 1 egg, 3 egg whites, 1 small potato, 2cla, green tea extract, 1 caffeine, 1 omega3,6,9 oil

1tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Legs (bumm) day 1/2

5 x18 sets sumo squats

5x18 ass to grass squats (legs in close distance)

4x20 lunges 10kg each hand

4x18 romanian deadlifts

4x10 bridge

4x10 Leg Curls with Swiss ball

I had energy so I decided to do some cardio 15mins step and 35mins walking fast back home

2. 1 scoop whey, 1bcaa,1glutamine

3. 170gr salmon, 1 medium potato, some spinach leaves, lemon (juice), 1cla

4. 170gr salmon, 1 medium potato, some spinach leaves, lemon (juice), 1cla

5. 100gr pineapple 1glutamine

Tomorrow it's shoulders and abs day +cardio, favorite one


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Defo in 4 shots of those bodyparts... I suppose that makes me the thread creep now and it makes it that much worse cuz i got a wide back... Or sumthin that sounds lyk back lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gymlady said:


> *Thursday 17/04/2014*
> 
> 1. 1 egg, 3 egg whites, 1 small potato, 2cla, green tea extract, 1 caffeine, 1 omega3,6,9 oil
> 
> ...


Diet looks great Hun ..wish I could do fish just makes me urghhhhhhh can't hold it down at all.

Wishing u luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> Defo in 4 shots of those bodyparts... I suppose that makes me the thread creep now and it makes it that much worse cuz i got a wide back... Or sumthin that sounds lyk back lol


U are a creepy guy and why do u keep going on about ur lats train something else man!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a full catch up on this, great back shot!!

All the best with it @gymlady


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U are a creepy guy and why do u keep going on about ur lats train something else man!


ur funny i lyk the way u finished ur post with man u sound ghetto


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> ur funny i lyk the way u finished ur post with man u sound ghetto


Lol..ghetto...well I'm not sure what 'ghetto' is if I'm honest


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ghetto...well I'm not sure what 'ghetto' is if I'm honest


its lyk the typical stereotype that sum people give 2 afro-americans "yo wassup man" now do u get it... I hope this dosent turn into another argument i told u i lyk u


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Diet looks great Hun ..wish I could do fish just makes me urghhhhhhh can't hold it down at all.
> 
> Wishing u luck :thumbup1:


I just love fresh salmon, or even canned salmon , i wish i knew how to fish lol! Thanks dear x



RACK said:


> Just had a full catch up on this, great back shot!!
> 
> All the best with it @gymlady


Thank you mister! This shot is old tho, about a year ago, but i cant find a good light at my home so i can get better shots, and there is no point yet anyway, need to get leaner.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Taken today, let's see what changes will I have in some weeks h34r:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

gymlady said:


> I just love fresh salmon, or even canned salmon , i wish i knew how to fish lol! Thanks dear x
> 
> Thank you mister! This shot is old tho, about a year ago, but i cant find a good light at my home so i can get better shots, and there is no point yet anyway, *need to get leaner*.


From that last pic I wouldn't worry too much, you look to hold a good deal of muscle so few weeks of what you're doing now will see some good changes


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Taken today, let's see what changes will I have in some weeks h34r:
> 
> View attachment 149226


i just passed out from heat


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> i just passed out from heat


thats why i havent posted a pic with lower body yet, I want you alive lolol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

gymlady said:


> PS. To be honest if you gonna make jokes , you better use plain English since I don't get them when you use English slang. fftopic:


What's your mother language if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

PaulB said:


> What's your mother language if you don't mind me asking?


Im from sunny Greece


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm joinin the manchester location 4 2days goin 2 visit sum family saturday nite till monday if u c a guy with big lats its me lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

gymlady said:


> Im from sunny Greece


A Greek goddess 

What's brought you to dreary old England? I'd love live in Greece


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> I'm joinin the manchester location 4 2days goin 2 visit sum family saturday nite till monday if u c a guy with big lats its me lol


Haha ok I ll keep my eyes open



PaulB said:


> A Greek goddess
> 
> What's brought you to dreary old England? I'd love live in Greece


An aeroplane!Hahah. Greece is great, but I love it here


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Friday 18/04/2014*

*
*

1. 1 egg, 3 egg whites, 1 small potato ,2 cla, 1 green tea extract, 1 multivitamine, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 caffeine

1tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Shoulders abs supersets

4 exercises for shoulders x4 set x 12 reps + dropset in the last set of each exercise and abs x30 per set during rest time

40 mins walk fast back home

2. 1 scoop whey, 1bcaa, 1 glutamine

3. 120gr chicken, 1 potato, spinach leaves, lemon, 1 cla

4. 170gr salmon, green salad (lettuce), 100gr pineapple, lemon, 1cla

5. 1 scoop whey, 1 glutamine

Bad day emotionally (family issues) thats why i took an extra scoop, cravings

Tomorrow will be better, got new running shoes and Im gonna test them


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

used the scale today, my last cheat meal was last monday, after that i was 65 kgs, today I am 63.4  Off for cardio and abs today. Maybe some burbees too.

P.S. I ll prolly have a small cheat meal today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice trainers i bet theres some guys at home with feet/shoe fetishes and you've made their day (just for the lulz notsrs, thread goes back ontopic in 3... 2)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah but this is whats going in those pretty trainers lol


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah but this is whats going in those pretty trainers lol
> 
> View attachment 149274





Captain lats said:


> Nice trainers i bet theres some guys at home with feet/shoe fetishes and you've made their day (just for the lulz notsrs, thread goes back ontopic in 3... 2)


lol to both of you! allright

*Saturday 19/04/2014*

1tbs carnitine, 1. caffeine , 1 green tea extract, lots of water

*Workout*

Cardio

Run 15 mins, Burpess x100, step x30mins, abs 3 exercises x5 sets x30reps, walk back home fast 30mins.

Lots of cardio today I know

1. 1 Whey protein, bcaa, glutamine.

Gonna have a cheat meal with doner kebab with salad and sauce and all, and easter egg milk chocolate later on so I guess no decent diet plan today. I woulldnt cheat but my roomate is on a diet aswell and I support him and he wanted to cheat today, couldnt help it.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah but this is whats going in those pretty trainers lol
> 
> View attachment 149274


now that is sexy lol


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

P.S. @Captain lats Arent you enjoying long walks today in Manchester city centre?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> P.S. @Captain lats Arent you enjoying long walks today in Manchester city centre?


im posting this via mobile i'm in the car with my dad now.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> im posting this via mobile i'm in the car with my dad now.


enjoy the trip, tell daddy i said hi


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Of course if you look in pictures volume 3 theres a pic of us in there it'll b on the last 4 pages


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Of course if you look in pictures volume 3 theres a pic of us in there it'll b on the last 4 pages


Awesome pic!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Awesome pic!


thanks i'm gonna log out 4 a bit now cuz were on the motorway catch u l8a


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some decent sessions


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Some decent sessions


thanks ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> thanks ewen


Not so sure about captain narrow back and his lat and foot fetish though :lol:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Not so sure about captain narrow back and his lat and foot fetish though :lol:


cant avoid men from off toping


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ewen said:


> Not so sure about captain narrow back and his lat and foot fetish though :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> cant avoid men from off toping


Haha no but he could've picked a better fetish :lol:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

it was just a saucony pair lol. Imagine what happens if i post somethin like this @ewen @Captain lats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> it was just a saucony pair lol. Imagine what happens if i post somethin like this @ewen @Captain lats
> 
> View attachment 149283


I can suddenly see the attraction :lol:

Whats your goals then ?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> I can suddenly see the attraction :lol:
> 
> Whats your goals then ?


i guess be better than I was yesterday. I enjoy going to the gym, eating healthy, and I just wanna see myself in my best shape


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> i guess be better than I was yesterday. I enjoy going to the gym, eating healthy, and I just wanna see myself in my best shape


Good goals to have and similar to mine currently , wish you all the best and it seems you know what your doing .


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Good luck! You are looking well already.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Good goals to have and similar to mine currently , wish you all the best and it seems you know what your doing .





troponin said:


> Good luck! You are looking well already.


thanks guys I wish all the best for you too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gymlady said:


> this is an old pic of my back ,about a year ago
> 
> View attachment 149162


Looking awesome

welcome to the forum good luck with your goals looks like you know what your doing


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Goodmorning. Had a huge cheat meal yesterday. The scale shows 65 again haha, must be the doner kebab and the easter egg, the easter egg was 1kg and we didnt know what to do with it so we made chocolate hot drink and crepes with it but i wasnt able to eat or drink it all after the kebab.I also drunk fanta , hadnt that for ages.

Today is back and biceps day , gonna go at the gym early i think since i woke up just now. It opens at 9 though today.

*Sunday 20/04/2014*

1. 1 tbs carnitine, 1 scoop whey , 30gr instant oats, 2 cla, 1 multivitamine, 1 green tea extract, 1 omega 3,6,9, 1 caffeine

*Workout*

Back and biceps

4 exercises for back x4 sets x12 reps

2 exercises for biceps x4 sets x12 reps

Cardio 30 mins step, 30 mins walk back fast

2. 1 scoop whey , bcaa, glutamine

3. 170gr salmon, 1 potato small, green salad, lemon juice , 1cla 1 multivitamine

4. 120gr chicken, green salad, lemon juice 1cla

5. 100gr pineapple, 1 glutamine

I ve put less carbs for today since I had the massive cheat meal yesterday and I feel so full.

Have a good day guys and girls.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe throw in some red meat, almonds/walnuts, little bit moe fruit n green leafs lol....pulses....but not bad


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I usually eat asparagus or spinach, I usually also eat red meat but today s menu has salmon and chicken @Uriel thank you


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Today's back workout was acee!!!

Did also a new record in two exercises. 40kg 12 reps in both 2 (lat pulldown forth and back)

Tomorrow is legs day part2


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Today's back workout was acee!!!
> 
> Did also a new record in two exercises. 40kg 12 reps in both 2 (lat pulldown forth and back)
> 
> ...


My username is feeling incredibly redundant at this moment :lol:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

A girl doing lat pulldowns is like porn to me.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> A girl doing lat pulldowns is like porn to me.


Could you post for me any exercises for lower back?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> Could you post for me any exercises for lower back?


deadlifts are the most common, thats the main one. I tend to keep them heavy and go for 4-6 reps per set.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> deadlifts are the most common, thats the main one. I tend to keep them heavy and go for 4-6 reps per set.


I also do deadlifts, allthough not too heavy, just at my 60-70% of my strength. There is a machine for lower back at my gym but never attempted to use it. My upperback seems ok, i think i need to focus more on my lower back. Google is my friend then, thanks


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I also do deadlifts, allthough not too heavy, just at my 60-70% of my strength. There is a machine for lower back at my gym but never attempted to use it. My upperback seems ok, i think i need to focus more on my lower back. Google is my friend then, thanks


google and youtube hyper-extensions. Theres a bench made specifacaly 4 them but you can do it with a regular flat bench if u hav a gym partner.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> google and youtube hyper-extensions. Theres a bench made specifacaly 4 them but you can do it with a regular flat bench if u hav a gym partner.


Yeah they dont have that bench on my gym. But I guess I can do it with a swiss ball , cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I also do deadlifts, allthough not too heavy, just at my 60-70% of my strength. There is a machine for lower back at my gym but never attempted to use it. My upperback seems ok, i think i need to focus more on my lower back. Google is my friend then, thanks


You can also do rack pulls to make for a more back-specific lift. IMO it's a good choice if you already have SLDLs in your routine.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

> You can also do rack pulls to make for a more back-specific lift. IMO it's a good choice if you already have SLDLs in your routine.


I do deadlfits both for back and legs , total 3 times per week. Rack pulls is hard to do at my gym (too crowdy so I just take the barbel and I go somewhere quieter)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I do deadlfits both for back and legs , total 3 times per week. Rack pulls is hard to do at my gym (too crowdy so I just take the barbel and I go somewhere quieter)


Fair enough :thumb: I always found SLDLs build my hammies a lot better so I use those instead, and since I train my back on a seperate day and use deadlifts as a back finisher it made sense to me to give my legs a rest and use a rack to put all the work on my back instead. I do standard deadlifts from time to time though just to see how I'm getting along with them, the progression in the rack pulls is definitely carrying over to the amount of weight I can use on deadlifts


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I said:


> Fair enough :thumb: I always found SLDLs build my hammies a lot better so I use those instead' date=' and since I train my back on a seperate day and use deadlifts as a back finisher it made sense to me to give my legs a rest and use a rack to put all the work on my back instead. I do standard deadlifts from time to time though just to see how I'm getting along with them, the progression in the rack pulls is definitely carrying over to the amount of weight I can use on deadlifts  [/quote']
> 
> To be honest is hard for me to say that I know lots about weight lifting since my only knowledge is from a guy i dated for a month a year ago. Since then I asked a friend who is competitive bodybuilder to give me a training program just for legs and the rest I keep the same adding some dropsets /reps/ different exercises that I learn from watching others at the gym and reading forums/articles.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gymlady said:


> To be honest is hard for me to say that I know lots about weight lifting since my only knowledge is from a guy i dated for a month a year ago. Since then I asked a friend who is competitive bodybuilder to give me a training program just for legs and the rest I keep the same adding some dropsets /reps/ different exercises that I learn from watching others at the gym and reading forums/articles.


Well judging by your pics, what you're doing is working a treat, shame more women don't realise how much they can benefit from training with proper weights tbh. Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I said:


> Well judging by your pics' date=' what you're doing is working a treat, shame more women don't realise how much they can benefit from training with proper weights tbh. Keep it up :thumbs:[/quote']
> 
> I ve bulked this year lol, was leaner, a year ago i was like 56 kgs , now im 60+
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

gymlady said:


> Yeah they dont have that bench on my gym. But I guess I can do it with a swiss ball , cheers


Hyper-extensions on a ball are great for lower back. I found them a great finisher for a back session, 3 or 4 sets of 20-30, get a great lower back pump from it.

And good luck with your goals. :thumbup1:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Hyper-extensions on a ball are great for lower back. I found them a great finisher for a back session, 3 or 4 sets of 20-30, get a great lower back pump from it.
> 
> And good luck with your goals. :thumbup1:


/

I ll start them next week, thanks ! U think I can do em more often than once? x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

gymlady said:


> /
> 
> I ll start them next week, thanks ! U think I can do em more often than once? x


It's up to you really, but I found them good just doing them once a week at the end of a back session. x


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Keeks said:


> It's up to you really, but I found them good just doing them once a week at the end of a back session. x


solid advice. I think its called pre-exhaustion when you take a body-weight exercise and add it at the end of a weights workout, some say your body will respond as if its using more weight. I do it with pull ups.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> solid advice. I think its called pre-exhaustion when you take a body-weight exercise and add it at the end of a weights workout, some say your body will respond as if its using more weight. I do it with pull ups.


Hmmmm is that why you have such breath taking lats?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmmm is that why you have such breath taking lats?


thanks for the complement sir. You're funny.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> thanks for the complement sir. You're funny.


Why funny?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why funny?


i just wasn't expecting a compliment.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

you're lookin gud girl

was that u before on the left


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> solid advice. I think its called pre-exhaustion when you take a body-weight exercise and add it at the end of a weights workout, some say your body will respond as if its using more weight. I do it with pull ups.


you would normally start with a pre-exhaust movement. like pre exhausting chest with flies before pressing

on the end of a weights session would make it a finisher


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> you're lookin gud girl
> 
> was that u before on the left


hey yes, 2008-9. I wasnt smart enough to start going to the gym earlier though. I started going to the gym 1.5 yrs ago.

*
Monday 21/04/2014*

1. 1 egg, 3 egg whites, 1 potato, spinach omelete , 2cla 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 green tea extract, 1 caffeine capsules, 1 multivitamine

1tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Legs part 2

A good overall workout , 2 different squats, deadlifts, leg press (110 kg 4 setsx12 reps) and all the rest of machines for legs, i skipped lunges today had no time but i did lunges on my legs day part 1 so its ok i guess.

30 mins walk back home

2. 1 scoop, bcaa , glutamine, 1 multivitamine

3. 170gr salmon, 1 potato, spinach, green salad, lemon ,1cla

4. 170gr salmon 1 potato, green salad, lemon,

5. 120gr white fish, spinach, green salad, lemon,1cla

6. 100gr pineapple , 1 glutamine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Whats the different squats ? Im guessing back and front squats .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Whats the different squats ? Im guessing back and front squats .


Sumo squats and normal squats but atg.

Did front squats the other day I did legs


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all

Today Its cardio or rest day so I decided to go for a walk in the city centre and do some shopping so its not actually a rest day at all, more than 2 hours of walking ahead.

1.1 whole egg, 3 egg whites omelete with 1 medium potato and spices (inc cayenne pepper) 2 cla, 1 multivit, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 caffeine , 1 green tea extract

1tbs carnitine,

*Walking*

2. 1scoop, bcaa, glutamine,

3. 120gr red meat, 1 medium potato, spinach, lemon, 1cla, 1multivit

4. salmon, 3 tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon

5. salmon and spinach, green salad, lemon 1cla

5. 100gr pineapple, 1 glutamine

That's my meal plan for today If any changes I ll apply them.

I ll try not to do any cheat meals next week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can you notice the difference when supplementing with Carnitine? I've been tempted to give it a go and see what effect it has


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Can you notice the difference when supplementing with Carnitine? I've been tempted to give it a go and see what effect it has


cant really tell honestly. All i know is the benefits from it. ( increases the amount of fat burned, particularly during exercise, good for fat loss and also boosts muscle endurance, improves blood flow,and helps to improve the recovery). So I just use carnitine in the morning with empty stomach or before exercise.

PS i like the taste also but the liquid form i bought recently has sweetener added so next time i ll look for another form


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> Hi all
> 
> Today Its cardio or rest day so I decided to go for a walk in the city centre and do some shopping so its not actually a rest day at all, more than 2 hours of walking ahead.
> 
> ...


You enjoyed walking round in the p1ssing rain today in manchester? It's been cr4p!

With your cheat meal why don't you just weigh yourself once a week and if you have hit your goal with what you wanted to lose this week then have a cheat meal? If that's what you already do then ignore me!

How much cardio do you do a week at the moment?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You enjoyed walking round in the p1ssing rain today in manchester? It's been cr4p!
> 
> With your cheat meal why don't you just weigh yourself once a week and if you have hit your goal with what you wanted to lose this week then have a cheat meal? If that's what you already do then ignore me!
> 
> How much cardio do you do a week at the moment?


Hehe thats what I do! !!

It stopped when I came out of the house so yes I did enjoy it!

I do cardio 5-6 times per week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> Hehe thats what I do! !!
> 
> It stopped when I came out of the house so yes I did enjoy it!
> 
> I do cardio 5-6 times per week


ha i thought it might of! You've probably mentioned it in here but i've not read it or forgot!

What cardio do you do? yes you've probably already said this but i've forgot!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> ha i thought it might of! You've probably mentioned it in here but i've not read it or forgot!
> 
> What cardio do you do? yes you've probably already said this but i've forgot!


Good morning

I usually use the step machine but I also walk like 30 mins to get to the gym and back. I live near salford quays so I also like running. I go there at least once per week (33 mins/5km)

Ps. I like walking


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stepper is brutal , ive got schwinn stepper at home and hate it


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Stepper is brutal , ive got schwinn stepper at home and hate it


A few bodybuilder friends back in Greece recommended it so I just follow their instructions. I wish I liked swimming in the pool but I only like swimming in the sea.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> A few bodybuilder friends back in Greece recommended it so I just follow their instructions. I wish I liked swimming in the pool but I only like swimming in the sea.


Stepper is probably the beter cardio option if you can stand it lol

I went swimming last night really enjoyed it although I do prefer sea swimming .

what do you do for work ?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Stepper is probably the beter cardio option if you can stand it lol
> 
> I went swimming last night really enjoyed it although I do prefer sea swimming .
> 
> what do you do for work ?


I came to the uk 6 months ago, I work at a coffee shop part time and im studying at home in order to take some exams next month at networking. I got a business administration bachelor degree but I couldn't find any full time job and im aiming for an IT full time job soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> I came to the uk 6 months ago, I work at a coffee shop part time and im studying at home in order to take some exams next month at networking. I got a business administration bachelor degree but I couldn't find any full time job and im aiming for an IT full time job soon.


English is pretty good I thought you'd been here years .

don't know much about IT but it seems popular and growing .

impressed with your transformation .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> English is pretty good I thought you'd been here years .
> 
> don't know much about IT but it seems popular and growing .
> 
> impressed with your transformation .


Haha thanks. I also speak Greek German and Dutch!

Yes my transformation is pretty impressive but its been 4-5 yrs and I haven't stopped training since then.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> Haha thanks. I also speak Greek German and Dutch!
> 
> Yes my transformation is pretty impressive but its been 4-5 yrs and I haven't stopped training since then.


so where am i taking you for dinner :devil2:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Wednesday 23/04/2014*

Today I went to the gym when I woke up so I just had a quick coffee in the morning

1 caffeine, 1tbs carnitine, 1 green tea extract

*Workout*

15 mins running to the gym

Chest

4 exercises x4 set x12 reps

Triceps

2 exercises x4 set x12 reps

15 mins step, 35 mins walking

1. 1scoop whey, waxy maize starch, 1bca, glutamine, 2cla, 1 multivit

2. 120gr red meat, potato, asparagus , lemon, 1cla

3. 170gr salmon , asparagus, lemon, 1cla

4. 100gr pineapple, 1 glutamine


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> Good morning
> 
> I usually use the step machine but I also walk like 30 mins to get to the gym and back. I live near salford quays so I also like running. I go there at least once per week (33 mins/5km)
> 
> Ps. I like walking


the stepper hurts! I just walk on the treadmill and that knackers me enough!

Which side of Salford Quays? Going into Weaste/Eccles or more into the city?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> the stepper hurts! I just walk on the treadmill and that knackers me enough!
> 
> Which side of Salford Quays? Going into Weaste/Eccles or more into the city?


near Ordsall Park. I dont go out that much, just for dinner/ cinema/ shopping. City centre mostly. Where do you live?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> near Ordsall Park. I dont go out that much, just for dinner/ cinema/ shopping. City centre mostly. Where do you live?


I live in Swinton so about 5 mins down the East lancs from you. Take it you go to the Lowry a lot then for shopping and cinema


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I live in Swinton so about 5 mins down the East lancs from you. Take it you go to the Lowry a lot then for shopping and cinema


I like the view in salford quays, reminds me of Greece but I just go for running there or for a walk. I prefer didsbury or trafford park for cinema, city centre for shopping and dinner, but I cook a lot at home aswell so I also enjoy staying in.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> I like the view in salford quays, reminds me of Greece but I just go for running there or for a walk. I prefer didsbury or trafford park for cinema, city centre for shopping and dinner, but I cook a lot at home aswell so I also enjoy staying in.


That's the first time i've heard Salford Quays get compared to Greece haha! Booths in Salford Quays is good for food shopping and the restaurant there Damson is nice to!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> That's the first time i've heard Salford Quays get compared to Greece haha! Booths in Salford Quays is good for food shopping and the restaurant there Damson is nice to!


probably because of the water sports and the rivers and all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> probably because of the water sports and the rivers and all


watersports :devil2:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> watersports :devil2:


lol ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> lol ewen


i heard greece is great for watersports


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gymlady said:


> *Wednesday 23/04/2014*
> 
> Today I went to the gym when I woke up so I just had a quick coffee in the morning
> 
> ...


do you just take the carnitine in the morning? or more on training days?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> do you just take the carnitine in the morning? or more on training days?


Usually before workout


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Usually before workout


What about on rest days?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I guess in the morning with empty stomach. some say its good before cardio and some others say its good in the morning with empty stomach. Confusing isnt it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

gymlady said:


> I guess in the morning with empty stomach. some say its good before cardio and some others say its good in the morning with empty stomach. Confusing isnt it.


yeah :laugh:

I may just take one in the morning on empty stomach and another before bed


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> yeah :laugh:
> 
> I may just take one in the morning on empty stomach and another before bed


I dont think it matters. I mnot sure why i take all these supps anyway. When I used to take another form of carnitine (powder) the instructions were "Take 3 times per day"


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> watersports :devil2:


Thought it, didnt want to write it....lol


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Thursday 24/04/22014*

Quick coffee, tbs carnitine, 2 caffeine tabs, 1 green tea extract

*Workout*

15mins running to the gym

some burpees

45 mins step

15 mins running back home

1. omelete 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, 1 medium potato 2cla, 1bcaa, 1 glutamine, 1omega 3,6,9,1 mutlivit

2. 120 gr red meat, 3tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon , 1cla, 1multivit

3. 120 gr chicken, asparagus 1cla

4. 100gr pineapple 1glutamine

I wanted to to legs part 1 today (butt exercises), but I ll do em tomorrow.

Becoming leaner and leaner as the days pass by and im glad that whatever is that I do Its working


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

burpees **** that :lol:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> burpees **** that :lol:


oh i like burpees. i do like 100 every 2-3 days. Goodnight people (didnt ate my last meal today not hungry)


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Gmorningggggggg . Weekend coming with lots of studying and sleeping late. And here's my selfie with a big smile for today since its leg day part 1 today aka butt day 

Hopefully the weather is good today so I can have a nice walk around city centre aswell.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> Gmorningggggggg . Weekend coming with lots of studying and sleeping late. And here's my selfie with a big smile for today since its leg day part 1 today aka butt day
> 
> Hopefully the weather is good today so I can have a nice walk around city centre aswell.
> 
> View attachment 149605


 :wub:

Seeing as though its butt day will you be posting a butt selfie


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> :wub:
> 
> Seeing as though its butt day will you be posting a butt selfie


Hahhahaha


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Friday 25/04/2014*

Not a bad workout today but I m sure I didnt exceed my limits. Not a good meal plan either but I wasn't in mood for cooking breakfast.

1. 1scoop whey 30gr instant oats , 2 cla, 1green tea extract, 1 zinc, 1 caffeine tab, 1 multivit, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil 1tbs carnitine.

*Workout*

walking 30 mins to get to the gym

Legs part 1 (butt)

4x18 sumo squats

4x18 front squats atg

4x20 lunges (10kg each hand)

4x12 romanian deadlifts

some bodyweight exercises for butt

walking 30 mins to get back home

2. 1 scoop, 1bcaa, 1 glutamine

3. 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, 1 potato, spinach omelette, 1cla, 1 multivitamine

4. 170gr salmon , 3tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon, cayenne pepper

5. 120gr chicken, asparagus, lemon, 1cla

6. 100gr pineapple, 1glutamine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> *Friday 25/04/2014*
> 
> Not a bad workout today but I m sure I didnt exceed my limits. Not a good meal plan either but I wasn't in mood for cooking breakfast.
> 
> ...


i like that workout


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Ofc you do @ewen ! ah and I did some deadlifts too. forgot to put em. I ll edit.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

thought it be rude not to have a look through your journal seeing as you liked my journal ''thank you ''' a look through and looks and sounds like you know what you are doing and getting some very helpful tip's , great pics by the way  shame your in manchster as would of kindly took some pics in a better lighting for you :tongue:

keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@gymlady are you getting your lazy ass in the gym today


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

micky12 said:


> thought it be rude not to have a look through your journal seeing as you liked my journal ''thank you ''' a look through and looks and sounds like you know what you are doing and getting some very helpful tip's , great pics by the way  shame your in manchster as would of kindly took some pics in a better lighting for you :tongue:
> 
> keep up the great work :thumb:


I always like to see the progress of the rest of the people here.. thanks micky xx



ewen said:


> @gymlady are you getting your lazy ass in the gym today


just finished my workout


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> I always like to see the progress of the rest of the people here.. thanks micky xx
> 
> just finished my workout


More bum fun


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Saturday 26/04/2014*

1. 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, 30gr instant oats 1/8 scoop whey for the taste,pancake - omelette ,2 cla, 1 green tea extract, 1 multivitamine, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 caffeine

1tbs carnitine

*Workout*

Shoulders and abs in supersets (intensive, had no rest more than 10secs at all)

4 exercises for shoulders x4 set x 12 reps + dropset in the last set of each exercise and abs x30 per set during rest time

40 mins walk fast back home

2. 1 scoop whey, 1bcaa, 1 glutamine

3. 120gr chicken, 1 medium potato, asparagus, lemon, 1 cla

4. 170gr salmon, 1 medium potato, asparagus, lemon,

5. 120gr chicken, spinach or green salad (havent decided yet), lemon ,1cla

6. 100gr pineapple, 1 glutamine


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

How you doing the salmon mate?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> How you doing the salmon mate?


in the oven with pepper and a little salt for around 180 oC for 40 -50 mins. Salmon doesnt need lots of preparation anyway it tastes so awesome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How's study going ?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> How's study going ?


good afternoon. Going fine,, almost finished, allthough i sleep late most of the times, ruining my sleeping table .

Made pancake this morning, gonna head to the gym now.

Im gonna start doing pushups every 2nd day, boobs look like **** after losing so much fat. U think its gonna make a difference? I m also thinking of doing running instead of using the stepper.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> good afternoon. Going fine,, almost finished, allthough i sleep late most of the times, ruining my sleeping table .
> 
> Made pancake this morning, gonna head to the gym now.
> 
> ...


hmm I think the pecs will grow and tge boobs will look worse for it , only option imo is a boob job ideally an under muscle job .

whats the macro breakdown of tge pancake ? Ive been having bacon and eggs or steak and eggs for breakfast after my protein shake .

stepper is by far superior to running especially if done fasted and HIIT but you know this already


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> hmm I think the pecs will grow and tge boobs will look worse for it , only option imo is a boob job ideally an under muscle job .
> 
> whats the macro breakdown of tge pancake ? Ive been having bacon and eggs or steak and eggs for breakfast after my protein shake .
> 
> stepper is by far superior to running especially if done fasted and HIIT but you know this already


I ve managed to fix them in tbe past with exercise. I guess I can do it again.

30gr instant oats

1/3 scoop whey

1egg

2egg whites

Cinammon


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

*Sunday 27.04.2014*

Woke up around 11.30, had nt enough sleep since i was studying till 5, allthough here I go

1. 30gr instant oats, 1 egg , 2egg whites, 1/3 scoop whey pancake - omelette , 1tbs carnitine, 2cla, 1 green tea extract, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 multivitamine

*Workout*

Cardio day

30 mins walk to the gym

some push ups some burpees for 30 mins

20 mins stepper

30 mins walk back home

2. 1 scoop whey, 1 bcaa, 1 glutamine

3. 120gr chicken, 4 tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon, 1cla, 1 multivitamine

*Workout 2*.

"dunno wtf is happening" mood today so I decided to go for a quick run just to clear my mind

35 mins running, nearly 5km, 7mins per km pace

4. 170gr salmon, 3 tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon,

5. chicken or salmon, dunno yet, with green salad and spinach, lemon, 1cla

6. 100gr pineapple, 1 glutamine

Used the scale today, sad to see I didnt lose any weight this week, but I m sure I lost some fat, I see myself in the mirror. Maybe its the lack of sleep, stress, dunno.

Btw if anyone reading this, what do you think about Soy sauce ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Great in stir fry , tesco do a veg stir fry 500g bag with 50g of carbs per 500g bag , ive been using them a fair bit with soy sauce .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Taken today, let's see what changes will I have in some weeks h34r:
> 
> View attachment 149226


cough!!! choke on protein shake!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> cough!!! choke on protein shake!!! WOW!!!!


haha cheers


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Great in stir fry , tesco do a veg stir fry 500g bag with 50g of carbs per 500g bag , ive been using them a fair bit with soy sauce .


i used to have olive oil with my salads and veggies and now its a nightmare only with lemon juice . I bought soy sauce today.. i think im gonna try it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> i used to have olive oil with my salads and veggies and now its a nightmare only with lemon juice . I bought soy sauce today.. i think im gonna try it


Balsamic vinegar is nice although not sure how macro breakdown is for it .


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> Balsamic vinegar is nice although not sure how macro breakdown is for it .


Apple Cider Vinegar

Apple cider vinegar is known simply as cider vinegar or ACV. It is made from cider or apple-must, and has a brownish-yellow color. Because of its acidity, apple cider vinegar may be very harsh, even burning, to the throat.

Some claim apple cider vinegar is the better vinegar for weight loss because it contains the highest amounts of purifying and health-promoting potassium, which acts as a fat-flushing agent. Apple cider vinegar is also known to increase a person's metabolic rate, leading to a greater caloric expenditure. It also aids in minimizing water retention in the body, which may increase a person's energy by making them not feel so sluggish. People who are insulin-dependent diabetics that have to take insulin with their meals may even be able to lower their quantities after using apple cider vinegar because it aids in lowering circulating blood glucose (sugar).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymlady said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> Apple cider vinegar is known simply as cider vinegar or ACV. It is made from cider or apple-must, and has a brownish-yellow color. Because of its acidity, apple cider vinegar may be very harsh, even burning, to the throat.
> 
> Some claim apple cider vinegar is the better vinegar for weight loss because it contains the highest amounts of purifying and health-promoting potassium, which acts as a fat-flushing agent. Apple cider vinegar is also known to increase a person's metabolic rate, leading to a greater caloric expenditure. It also aids in minimizing water retention in the body, which may increase a person's energy by making them not feel so sluggish. People who are insulin-dependent diabetics that have to take insulin with their meals may even be able to lower their quantities after using apple cider vinegar because it aids in lowering circulating blood glucose (sugar).


thats pretty good info , you know a little more than you let on


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> thats pretty good info , you know a little more than you let on


google is my friend. But balsamic is made of grapes and apple cider is made of apples obviously so i think its better + the above benefits . I also checked that and it has version of pills aswell.

Lemon juice from fresh lemons is the best option but i rly believe we need to be able to enjoy our food aswell sometimes thats y im looking for a better option ..

Ill stick to soy and cider vinegar i guess


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

* Monday 28/04/2014*

1. 30gr instant oats, 1 egg , 2egg whites, 1/3 scoop whey pancake - omelette , 1tbs carnitine, 2cla, 1 green tea extract, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 multivitamine

2. 120gr chicken, 4tbs brown rice, green salad, lemon, soy sauce, 1cla

*Workout*

Back - Biceps

30 mins walk to the gym

4 exercises for back , 2 for biceps 4x12 sets each

30 mins walk back home

3. 1 scoop whey, 1 bcaa, 1 glutamine

4. 120gr turkey, 1 medium potato, green beans, lemon, soy sauce, 1cla, 1multivitamine, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil

5. 100gr pineapple 1 scoop whey, 1 glutamine

Edit. Not much food today ****ed it up a bit, not enough energy at the gym  I ll add some more food tomorrow, maybe some almonds before workout aswell since Im planning to do my Legs part 2 and do cardio day on wednesday.

Saw some progress on the scale, dropped to 63 kgs from 65.5 after the last cheat meal last tuesday. Need to drop to 61 at least to be able to cheat again. So no cheat day tomorrow.... !


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> * Monday 28/04/2014*
> 
> 1. 30gr instant oats, 1 egg , 2egg whites, 1/3 scoop whey pancake - omelette , 1tbs carnitine, 2cla, 1 green tea extract, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 multivitamine
> 
> ...


Very detailed diet write up.

what bcaa do you use?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Very detailed diet write up.
> 
> what bcaa do you use?


It was a gift from my protein I got some tablets.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> It was a gift from my protein I got some tablets.


Only ones i ever used were mtrx ones.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

food prepared earlier this morning, ready to hit the gym, its either cardio or legs part 2, depending on my energy and if the gym is crowded or not.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Gd Evening

*Tuesday 29/04/2014*

1. 30gr instant oats 1/2 scoop whey 1 egg 2 whites cinnamon, 2cla,1 green tea extract, 1 multivitamine, 1 omega 3,6,9 oil

2. 12 almonds 1tbs carnitine

*workout*

30 Mins walking to the gym

LEGS

30 mins walk back

3. 1 scoop whey,bcaa,glutamine

4. 170gr salmon, 1 medium potato, green salad, soy sauce, lemon 1cla, omega 3,6,9 oil, 1 multivitamine

5. 120 gr turkey, 3tbs brown rice, green salad,1tbs quark, lemon 1cla

6. 100 gr quark with 1/3 scoop protein, 1 glutamine


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

So today i decided not to have a cheat meal and go to the gym for cardio (i usually have my cheat day once per week but a few days ago i have decided not to do one this week) but my roomate insisted so we gonna have some spaghetti maybe some donuts too  well at least i haven't cheated for 8 days, so rest day today aswell


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> So today i decided not to have a cheat meal and go to the gym for cardio (i usually have my cheat day once per week but a few days ago i have decided not to do one this week) but my roomate insisted so we gonna have some spaghetti maybe some donuts too  well at least i haven't cheated for 8 days, so rest day today aswell


enjoy the pasta and donuts you work hard and very strict with your diet with the looks of things. i cheated last week.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> enjoy the pasta and donuts you work hard and very strict with your diet with the looks of things. i cheated last week.


Thats a ready made cake I prefer homemade . Good one tho x


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Thats a ready made cake I prefer homemade . Good one tho x


I cant bake!! haha my aunty is the cake lady. Dont tell me you can bake.aswell?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> I cant bake!! haha my aunty is the cake lady. Dont tell me you can bake.aswell?


Of course!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

scale showed 64.5 after my yesterdays cheat meal, well thats better than the 65.5 that i usually am after a cheat night  and I enjoyed the food and all. I ll do chest and triceps today, along with some cardio. I m not sure about my diet today, i ll be a bit low on calories, my stomach is rdy to explode.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Of course!


Seems to be no end to your talents!! Wink! x


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Decided not to update my log everyday since u can get an idea already of my workout plan and diet and just update my weight and progress whenever I get results. Diet has been ugly the last days due to some extra night outs but sometimes we need a little fun. Its not that im preparing for a competition. Ill get back on track after this weekend. X


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

gymlady said:


> Decided not to update my log everyday since u can get an idea already of my workout plan and diet and just update my weight and progress whenever I get results. Diet has been ugly the last days due to some extra night outs but sometimes we need a little fun. Its not that im preparing for a competition. Ill get back on track after this weekend. X


exactly !!! you been doing great and nothing wrong with giving your self a break and letting your hair down. well deserved from reading through your journal . :beer:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Diet goes ok Allthough I had three massive cheatmeals in a row and the scale showed 67 but im back to 62+. Packing as we speak.. and realised there are more foods in my suitcase than clothes lol.. on my way to London for a few weeks. If im lucky ill stay there. Bad thing I won't be going to the gym. Good thing is that I can run do push ups dips and maybe ill find a good park for some outdoor training. Wish me luck.. rly need it.

Take care all. Ill be in touch.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck!x


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Just been through your entire thread, very impressive stuff. Extremely detailed :thumb: Genuinely found this thread to be highly motivational! Thanks 

I have even subscribed! My first ever subscription on UKM! Congratulations :tongue:


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck!x





Akita said:


> Just been through your entire thread, very impressive stuff. Extremely detailed :thumb: Genuinely found this thread to be highly motivational! Thanks
> 
> I have even subscribed! My first ever subscription on UKM! Congratulations :tongue:


Thanks both guys. Tc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> Diet goes ok Allthough I had three massive cheatmeals in a row and the scale showed 67 but im back to 62+. Packing as we speak.. and realised there are more foods in my suitcase than clothes lol.. on my way to London for a few weeks. If im lucky ill stay there. Bad thing I won't be going to the gym. Good thing is that I can run do push ups dips and maybe ill find a good park for some outdoor training. Wish me luck.. rly need it.
> 
> Take care all. Ill be in touch.


Why would you leave the beautiful city of Salford for the sh1t hole of London?!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Why would you leave the beautiful city of Salford for the sh1t hole of London?!


A break up would be a good reason unfortunately my friend!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gymlady said:


> A break up would be a good reason unfortunately my friend!


That still wouldn't drive me to London ha!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymlady said:


> A break up would be a good reason unfortunately my friend!





liam0810 said:


> That still wouldn't drive me to London ha!


Oi London is awesome, much better than the North!

Gymlady you're making a good decision haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Oi London is awesome, much better than the North!
> 
> Gymlady you're making a good decision haha


Have you ever been manchester princess?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Have you ever been manchester princess?


Been to Old Trafford.....that was enough :lol:


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

sorry to hear about your break up and good luck for your time in London, I love it but its bloomin expensive.


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

@gymlady I'm disappointed! My only thread subscription and no updates thus far  lol. How's it all coming along?


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Akita said:


> @gymlady I'm disappointed! My only thread subscription and no updates thus far  lol. How's it all coming along?


Aw dont be disappointed my diet and workouts go rly well. 61kg atm , losing fat , I just chose not to update so often. Take care x


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

OO good stuff! Glad to hear it! And OK, I shall wait patiently for your future updates  haha


----------

